# Esquema para activar bateria de respaldo (UPS)



## fjireh (Nov 22, 2008)

He diseñado un circuito bastante simple para activar una batería de respaldo por si se corta la corriente de la red eléctrica (220V). No tengo mucho conocimiento sobre UPS y no encontré mucha información de esquemas simples para implementarlo. El único que vi esta en este link:
http://www.free-circuit-diagrams.com/power/page-1/51/basic-ups-power-supply
Pero tengo dudas si en este diseño se esta cargando la batería y si no hay corte estarían funcionando la batería y la fuente simultáneamente? y si los diodos son suficiente protección?
Bueno, mi diseño como dije es bastante simple y de hecho muy lógico lo pongo aquí para que me digan que opinan y si hay que mejorarlo o corregirlo. Y si pueden comentar sobre el esquema del link. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola fjireh, el primer circuito que describes efectivamente la batería estaría trabajando en paralelo a la fuente, ahora bien se supone que la fuente debe suministrar la corriente necesaria para que esto no pase. Los diodos solo soportan 1Amp que es lo máximo que puede demandar la carga, de lo contrario se quemarían.
Tu circuito está bien, solo que para mi consideración sobra el zener de 12V ya que el 1n4007 es suficiente protección para las descargas de la bobina. Incluso puedes alimentar directo el relay desde la fuente, ya que al momento de faltar la alimentación corta hacia la batería.
Saludos


----------



## janvama (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola,

Veo que el los primeros digramas del link los circuitos estan aceptables, y eso de que trabaja la fuente y la bateria simultaneamente lo veo bien, como veras la salida de 12V es de un maximo de 2Amp. y esto se consigue de 1Amp de la fuente y 1Amp. de la bateria que siempre sta realimantada por la fuente. Con esto daremos mas vida util a la bateria. Sabemos bien que una baetria sin usar mucho tiempo tiende a malograse asi que me parece que el disenador penso en eso. Solo que el circuito es muy simple pero se que es lo basico para que cumpla con esta funcion. Ahora ten encuenta que si usas energia del 7805 entonces quedara menos energia a la salida de 2Amp. Quizas la fuente pueda entregar mas corriente pero los diodos no lo permitiran y hasta podrian quemarse asi como dice Ericklarva.
Ahora con respecto a tu diseno, el diodo zener es verdad que no es necesario. La bateria y la fuente no alimentan la salida en paralelo pero si siempre stara en carga... (tambien es acpetable). El relay determinara que fuente de energia utilizara. Bueno solo acabo de interpretar tu circuito. Pero una duda... Para que usas la salida de 5V independiente?

Veo tambien que l relay no deberia calentar tanto a menos que excedas sus limites de fabricacion.

Resumen... tu circuitoasi como esta deberia funcionar.   Ahora puedes mejorar si gustas.

Saludos,

Andrew.


----------



## fjireh (Nov 24, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta Andrew (janvama) realmente el zener esta de mas, ese lo quitare. Ahora la razón por la que utilizo los 5 voltios para activar el rele es por que mi diseño requiere que entre en reposo algunas horas, eso quiere decir que durante ese tiempo la fuente de 12 voltios no funcionara pero si la de 5 voltios, entonces he aquí una nueva duda, la bobina del rele tendría que alimentarse de los 12 voltios de la batería continuamente, eso aunque sea una corriente mínima estaría desgastando la batería, no se si eso es algo en contra o a favor, pues así la batería no quedaría en desuso y no se "malograría" como mencionaste en tu respuesta. Espero que se entienda todo lo que mencione, de todas maneras estoy subiendo el esquema mejorado. Este circuito es para agregarle un UPS a un sistema de alarma que antes hice y funciona bien pero nunca le puse una batería de respaldo. Gracias, espero sigan comentando.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 24, 2008)

El circuito de la página 
http://www.free-circuit-diagrams.com/power/page-1/51/basic-ups-power-supply *está bien*. 



			
				fjireh dijo:
			
		

> Pero tengo dudas si en este diseño se esta cargando la batería y si no hay corte estarían funcionando la batería y la fuente simultáneamente?


Sí se carga la batería y no funciona si no hay corte.



			
				fjireh dijo:
			
		

> y si los diodos son suficiente protección?


Los diodos 1N4001 son para 1A, pero podrías cambiarlos por unos de 3A del tipo MR500, MR502, MR504, etc.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola Fjireh pregunta, ese estado de reposo que mencionas tiene contemplado que exista alimentación de la Red?
La pregunta la realizo porque debes considerar que para que los 5V mantengan operado el Relay deben provenir de una fuente externa, no puedes alimentarlo de la propia batería ya que nunca cortaría en caso de ausencia de voltaje de la Red. Si este es el caso lo recomendable sería poner un circuito que detectase en que momento la energía falla y desactivar el Relay. Supongo igual que el tiempo de reposo está definido por algún circuito.
Saludos


----------



## janvama (Nov 24, 2008)

Tu idea es ta bien. Pero hay un problema. Cuando entra en reposo los 12V (no habra 12V de la fuente de poder) entonces quien suminitrara el voltaje para la carga? sera la bateria? si es asi... entonces falta editar esa parte.

Estaba haciendo algunas pruebas con tu diseño a fin de ayudarte en algo.

Dime como piensas alimentar la salida y te podre recomendar algo.

Saludos,

Andrew.

Adjunto file .jpg


----------



## fjireh (Nov 24, 2008)

Gracias por interesarse y responder tan rapido. Esta es la idea, como les mencione la carga es un sistema de alarma, el "cerebro" y los circuitos digitales se alimentan de la fuente con 5V y los sensores, bocinas y sirenas se alimentan con 12V. Cuando el circuito entra en "reposo" solo alimenta los circuitos digitales y el cerebro que es un pic. De esta manera hay un "ahorro" pues durante el dia cuando la alarma esta desactivada no funcionaraian los sensores.
Con respecto a la bateria de respaldo, solo quiero que esta funcione cuando se corta la energia electrica. Y cuando esto sucede la bateria tendria que alimentar todo, tanto los circuitos digitales como los sensores y las bocinas. Creo que ya tengo una buena idea de lo que quiero hacer, ahora no estoy en mi casa pero cuando llegue tratare de hacer un esquema con el circuito finalizado para su consideracion. Una cuestion mas: he visto varios diseños de cargadores de bateria, hay muchos en la red y en este foro, puse un nuevo tema al respecto pero nadie me respondio  le pueden dar un vistazo y me comentan algo, bueno si no es mucha molestia, muchas gracias.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28730.html


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Puedes checarte el diagrama de cargador de batería con el LM317. Considero que puede serte de mucha utilidad.
Además es económico.
Saludos


----------



## pigma (Feb 6, 2014)

Bueno espero no me baneen por escribir aqui, ya que hice un nuevo tema y me lo cerraron aun cuando use el buscador y  no encontre lo que queria. 

Yo busco un circuito parecido al de nuestro compañero, que cuando haya corte de energia se conecte automaticamente la bateria y cuando regrese, se desconecte. Hasta aqui todo bien pero por lo que sé es que las baterias si se descargan completamente reducen la vida util o se dañan, entonces como prevenir esto? se necesitaria otro circuito para que se apague tambien la bateria en caso de que el corte de energia dure mucho?

Ya que lo ideal es que la bateria se cargue de nuevo cuando regrese la energia pero que pasa si no regresa en mucho tiempo y se descarga la bateria por completo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2014)

pigma dijo:


> Hasta aqui todo bien pero por lo que sé es que las baterias si se descargan completamente reducen la vida util o se dañan, entonces como prevenir esto? se necesitaria otro circuito para que se apague tambien la bateria en caso de que el corte de energia dure mucho?
> 
> Ya que lo ideal es que la bateria se cargue de nuevo cuando regrese la energia pero que pasa si no regresa en mucho tiempo y se descarga la bateria por completo?



hay muchas formas de lograr lo que buscas, mira esta luz de emergencia ,







hay tenes,ademas te carga la bateria tambien
para 12 volt cambiar el zener de 6,8 vol por uno de 12 volt y el transistor por uno un poco mas potente un tip,por las dudas, para los led tambien en 12 volt tenes que calcular la resistencias

aqui hay mas info sobre el esquema ese en particular http://www.eletronica.com/circuito-de-iluminacao-de-emergencia-eletronica-de-baixo-custo/


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 6, 2014)

pigma dijo:


> Bueno espero no me baneen por escribir aqui, ya que hice un nuevo tema y me lo cerraron aun cuando use el buscador y  no encontre lo que queria.
> 
> Yo busco un circuito parecido al de nuestro compañero, que cuando haya corte de energia se conecte automaticamente la bateria y cuando regrese, se desconecte. Hasta aqui todo bien pero por lo que sé es que las baterias si se descargan completamente reducen la vida util o se dañan, entonces como prevenir esto? se necesitaria otro circuito para que se apague tambien la bateria en caso de que el corte de energia dure mucho?
> 
> Ya que lo ideal es que la bateria se cargue de nuevo cuando regrese la energia pero que pasa si no regresa en mucho tiempo y se descarga la bateria por completo?



Hola...lo mas sencillo que se me ocurre es Fuente de alimentación del circuito de 12V que alimenta también a un relay con interruptor simple inversor...el común de dicho interruptor al circuito a alimentar, la fuente de alimentación al contacto normalmente abierto y el contacto normalmente cerrado a una batería con su respectivo cargador automático.
Funcionamiento...mientras hay alimentación de red la fuente pega el relay y alimenta el circuito, por otro lado el cargador hace su trabajo de cargar la batería y se mantiene aislado del circuito.
Cuando se corta la energía se suelta el relay y pasa a conectar al batería al circuito a alimentar desconectando la fuente.
El cargador de la batería se puede hacer a partir de la misma fuente de alimentación o puede ser independiente.
Eso es todo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 9, 2014)

mira esto: El capacitor C2 se puede sacar; además la tension que debe llegar a la bateria para cargarla debe ser pulsante


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2014)

tinchusbest dijo:


> mira esto: El capacitor C2 se puede sacar; además la tension que debe llegar a la bateria para cargarla debe ser pulsante
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 105225



Hola..No es con el animo de polemizar pero no le veo el sentido de agregar 3 componentes mas que se puedan romper al circuito como son Q1, R1,R2 con mandar ese sector del relay a el negativo tiene que funcionar igual.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Efrank (Abr 24, 2020)

Saludos a todos,  me gustaría me ayudaran a comprender las salidas del esquematico del link Basic UPS Power Supply :: circuit diagrams, ya que no logro entender el funcionamiento VP1, VP2, VP3. Soy algo nuevo en esto y lo que me cuesta es comprender los esquemas. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

los tres son letras de referencia para conectar a algun otro dispositivo, le pudieron poner XX1,XX2,XX3.

dicho eso en ese circuito:
VP1= tierra o masa.
VP2= Voltaje de 5V regulado
VP3=Voltaje de 12V no regulado.


----------



## Efrank (Abr 24, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> los tres son letras de referencia para conectar a algun otro dispositivo, le pudieron poner XX1,XX2,XX3.
> 
> dicho eso en ese circuito:
> VP1= tierra o masa.
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración, lo que me queda duda, como repito soy algo nuevo en estos temas de electrónica y más me cuestan comprender claramente los esquemas. Puedo intuir más o menos la utilidad de esas salidas, sólo tengo duda del VP3, el voltaje no regulado. Gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

Efrank dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración, lo que me queda duda, como repito soy algo nuevo en estos temas de electrónica y más me cuestan comprender claramente los esquemas. Puedo intuir más o menos la utilidad de esas salidas, sólo tengo duda del VP3, el voltaje no regulado. Gracias.


voltaje no regulado sigifica que puede variar segun el voltaje de la bateria o del transformador, si el voltaje de la bateria son 14V el voltaje de vp3 sera aprox de 13.3V , si baja a 12V el voltaje de vp3 sera de 11.3 aprox, o sea estara variando... para estabilizarlo a un voltaje fijo tendras que poner un regulador conectado al VP3 para que siempre sea el mismo, pero eso depende de para que quieras ese UPS... si el dispositivo que le vas a poner ya tiene regulador pues no es necesario.

eso depende de que expliques que es lo que le vas a poner.


----------



## Efrank (Abr 24, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> voltaje no regulado sigifica que puede variar segun el voltaje de la bateria o del transformador, si el voltaje de la bateria son 14V el voltaje de vp3 sera aprox de 13.3V , si baja a 12V el voltaje de vp3 sera de 11.3 aprox, o sea estara variando... para estabilizarlo a un voltaje fijo tendras que poner un regulador conectado al VP3 para que siempre sea el mismo, pero eso depende de para que quieras ese UPS... si el dispositivo que le vas a poner ya tiene regulador pues no es necesario.
> 
> eso depende de que expliques que es lo que le vas a poner.


Lo que intento desarrollar es un proyecto como el de fjireh, es una alarma que inicialmente esté alimentado con corriente alterna, pero si por algún motivo se va la energía, hay un apagón o cualquier otro incidente, que la alarma automáticamente reciba alimentación de la batería y que siga funcionando normalmente.  Lo que aún no me queda claro es por qué tiene 3 salidas, VP1, VP2, VP3, aún no me queda claro. Gracias amigo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

No se que sea fjireh pon un link... se para que sirve un UPS... lo que no se es como vas a hacer tu alarma ni conque componentes la vayas a hacer...
Tiene 3 salidas porque es un UPS "generico" digamos que si yo quisiera usarlo para un proyecto de una alarma... usaria el VP2 de 5v para alimentar un microcontrolador PIC con su programa precargado... y el VP3 12v para alimentar la sirena quue no necesitaria ser regulada ... y obviamente el PIC y la sirena necesitan un polo negativo para eso usaria el VP1  masa... hay otras millones de opciones de hacer una alarma.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Podés subir diagrama de tu alarma por favor . . . así en el aire la electrónica no funciona !

Aquí tenés uno comprobado : [Aporte] Cargador baterías 12v automático


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

Efrank dijo:


> Lo que intento desarrollar es un proyecto como el de fjireh,


ya supe que es fjireh... .. ese no creo que funcione


----------



## Efrank (Abr 24, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> No se que sea fjireh pon un link... se para que sirve un UPS... lo que no se es como vas a hacer tu alarma ni conque componentes la vayas a hacer...
> Tiene 3 salidas porque es un UPS "generico" digamos que si yo quisiera usarlo para un proyecto de una alarma... usaria el VP2 de 5v para alimentar un microcontrolador PIC con su programa precargado... y el VP3 12v para alimentar la sirena quue no necesitaria ser regulada ... y obviamente el PIC y la sirena necesitan un polo negativo para eso usaria el VP1  masa... hay otras millones de opciones de hacer una alarma.


Eres un genio, me parece tu respuesta. El link era el que ya te había compartido. Te agredecería si me compartieras alguna otra alternativa de como hacer una alarma, ya que como repito, soy algo nuevo en esto y me cuesta un poco. Gracias.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés subir diagrama de tu alarma por favor . . . así en el aire la electrónica no funciona !
> 
> Aquí tenés uno comprobado : [Aporte] Cargador baterías 12v automático



Es igual al que compartió fjireh, pero busco adaptarlo a mi proyecto. Puntualmente no he desarrollado el diseño de mi proyecto, pero ya tengo un prediseño en borrador de cómo sería, pero me estoy quebrando la cabeza en que la alimentación cuando sea cortada la corriente alterna, esta automáticamente siga funcionando con la batería que se le incorpore. Espero darme a entender, gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Tu proyecto además de 12 V necesita alguna otra tensión ?

Cuanto mide tu AC del gráfico ?

Ese circuito no cuida la batería.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

Efrank dijo:


> Te agredecería si me compartieras alguna otra alternativa de como hacer una alarma, ya que como repito, soy algo nuevo en esto y me cuesta un poco. Gracias.


como te dije hay millones de opciones, desde usar un puñado de componentes discretos, hasta usar Servidores, tu debes elegir uno que creas que puedas realizar y de ahi puedes preguntar tus dudas.


----------



## Efrank (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tu proyecto además de 12 V necesita alguna otra tensión ?
> 
> Cuanto mide tu AC del gráfico ?
> 
> Ese circuito no cuida la batería.


 LA ENTRADA AC, sería de 120V


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

Efrank dijo:


> LA ENTRADA AC, sería de 120V


nooo ese AC es para un transformador de 12vca... le metes 120vca y revientas todo...

puedes hacer ese circuito pero como dice DOSME la bateria morira pronto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Te puse un link que parece que no haz visto : cargador baterias.pdf


----------



## Efrank (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te puse un link que parece que no haz visto : cargador baterias.pdf


Disculpa, es sólo cargador o es una batería de respaldo. Puede funcionar  cuando se deje de suministrar los 220v.?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Ambas cosas a la vez , especial para alarmas.


----------



## Efrank (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ambas cosas a la vez , especial para alarmas.


Gracias por el aporte amigo... un gran gesto de tu parte. Gracias.


----------



## edwindj (May 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te puse un link que parece que no haz visto : cargador baterias.pdf


Buenas noches*,* amigo*.*
*¿P*uedo usar un transformador de entrada 120* VCA *y secundario de 15 *VCA* a 5 amperios*?
Y *otra pregunta*. ¿E*ste cargador me sirve para cargar baterías de unos UPS de 35 amperios*?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2020)

No , éste es  solo para baterías de alarma de 12V 7Ah . . .  quizás cambiando el transistor por otro mas potente . . .


----------

